# BAIT/TACKLE AROUND TYBEE



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

Where is the best bait/tackle near Tybee?
Adams Bait?(found on net.....have you been to it). I'm looking for fresh and/or live mullet and a store that sells stuff to make my own leaders.Any recommindations?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Not sure about Adam's Bait. I usually catch my own mullet and shrimp. The water temps are just about right for the bigger shrimp to move in and then so will the gator trout and the reds back in the creeks. I didn't get to fish much over the last week what with all the girlfriend problems, but I am going out tomorrow if all goes well.

As for your own leaders, Wal-Mart is the best place for that, although I can hook you up with just about any leader you could want if you run into me.


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

Wallmart, should have known. Our Wallmart only has freshwater stuff...i will stock up when i come down.

Bait...I was hoping you cought your own. Can you tell me how,where,and when?(for mullet). I have used a cast net around west point lake(from a boat) for shad. What do I need to know to get mullet from shore/bank? Or better yet I'll swap you beer for bait when I come down.

Get that girl-freind stuff worked out, we don't need an uptight moderator on this board!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, it all worked out. I was told that I could only catch one species at a time, that's the fisherman lingo for keeping my hands to myself.  

So, when do you plan to come down again? If you let me know when you come down, I can try to work it out so I can be around with a bucket full of live mullet and maybe some live shrimp as well. You can catch mullet along the beach, especially in the Back River mouth at low tide. The spot I use is best at dead low tide since the fish are pretty much trapped in and you can get all the mullet you want. The only problem with that is, is that too many people are starting to come down to it. They're leaving garbage and old line, as well as wiping out the spot. So, when I meet ya, I might take you there, but I'm not going to post on the net where it is. Trying to save something good, you know?


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Emanuel,

We will be ariving on friday may 23rd to enjoy the Bum parade. Got a condo 150 yards from peir. We will stay till June 3rd. Don't know how much I'll fish that first weekend...All depends on how crowded the peir is... HATE fishing shoulder to shoulder with the masses. Might be a good time to stock up on bait. Will probablly fish every day that next week...early and late depending on tides/weather.

The honey hole for catching your own bait, you might need to keep it a secret...if it is allready being over used I don't need to add to the problem. After all I'm still just a turist(even thought i come down to the island 4 to 6 times a year and have been for the last 5 years)It might be best to leave "the hole" for the locals.
Don't want it to be screwed up for everybody!!
But I would enjoy learning to catch my own bait. Cast-net at low tide. Back river area. What about north beach area? Waters around pulaski? Anything in particular i should look for? Just walk along see'um and cast?

Anyway, looking foward to meeting you and talking fishing. Oh, a bucket of mullet and maybe some shrimp sounds great..but my girl would want to just eat the shrimp...maybe just mullet.

What is a gator trout? Same trout they catch from the peir sometimes? 

Still looking for info on flounder around the Island.

Thinking bout' renting a boat from bull river marina for a day. Any tips on how to fish the creeks?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I like to share the spot with those who aren't going to tear it apart. I mean, it's not like a it's a top secret military base or anything, but I will be able to show you plenty of good spots as well as that one. A good charter boat is Miss Judy Charters http://www.missjudycharters.com/ They are probably the best in the business around here from what I know. 

You can find shrimp almost anywhere in the creeks, it's just finding the bigger concentrations of the large ones is the trick is. Pretty much what you have to do is sightcast for bait although some blind throws have pulled up some nice stuff. As for flounder, I'll show you where to find those.


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey Emanuel, 
This is Glenno's girl. We really enjoy the fishing reports. In fact that's what caused the last minute trip two weeks ago. We just couldn't stand the thought that we were missing out!! Looking forward to this long vacation. Glenn's right about me eating all the shrimp. I've really wanted to go crabbing but haven't had much luck. How does May look for crabbing and where? We get Miss Judy's fishing reports on the net. We are wanting to rent our own boat and check out the nearby waters. But we would love a chance to fish with Miss Judy too! 
Hope to drink, I mean "meet" soon! Nalene


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Heh, drinking, good times. I know some good spots for that. If you're down here on a night that I'm off, you can drink with me at the bar where I work, they'll hook you up. 

There's plenty of crabs around and some BIG ones too. So both you and Glenn should have alot of fun here.


----------

